# A Serra de Grândola e a Lagoa de Santo André



## Brunomc (16 Ago 2011 às 11:50)

*Ecoturismo no Litoral Alentejano - A Serra de Grândola e a Lagoa de Santo André*

A Serra de Grândola e a Lagoa de Sto André são áreas notáveis, pelo seu valor ecológico e paisagístico e pela forma tradicional como os seus recursos naturais têm vindo a ser explorados. Venha visitá-las connosco.

Numa época em que na Europa já não existem áreas naturais virgens, o conceito de região de interesse ecológico está intimamente ligado à relação sustentada que ao longo dos séculos as populações locais conseguiram manter com os recursos naturais existentes. Neste contexto, a interpretação da Natureza é sobretudo a analise da acção humana sobre o meio envolvente, que modificou irremediavelmente o habitat, mas que em alguns casos permitiu um reequilibro natural. Estes ecossistemas, resultado da adaptação da Natureza à acção humana, revestem-se hoje de grande interesse ecológico e antropológico e a sua correcta interpretação permitem a criação de actividades de Educação Ambiental e Ecoturismo.

A Serra de Grândola e a Lagoa de Santo André inscrevem-se claramente neste tipo de ecossistemas. A realização de percursos pedestres é uma forma de mostrar o valor ambiental destes ecossistemas do Litoral Alentejano. A serra e a lagoa, o montado e o sapal, a fauna e a flora, o Homem e os recursos naturais: temas para vir ver e viver ao vivo.

A SERRA DE GRÂNDOLA

A Serra de Grândola localiza-se no Alentejo Litoral, nos Concelhos de Santiago do Cacém e Grândola, com uma orientação Nordeste/Sudoeste e uma altitude máxima de 325 m. Surge como uma ilha de relevo por contraste com a planície envolvente, que devido à proximidade do mar cria condições ecológicas específicas.

O seu clima de influencia Atlântica, é mais moderado do que o do Alentejo Central, para o qual a serra constitui uma barreira à passagem das massas de ar carregadas de humidade que vêm do mar. Devido às diferenças de temperatura e precipitação, a vegetação da Serra de Grândola apresenta características próprias.



Toda a serra se encontra coberta de sobreiros, que há muito representam a principal fonte de rendimento local. Densos Sobreirais estendem-se por vales e encostas, sob os quais se desenvolve um matagal mediterrânico riquíssimo, onde aparecem medronheiros (Arbutus unedo), aroeiras (Pistacia lentiscus), pereiras bravas (Pyrus bourgeana), roseiras bravas (Rosa sp.), gilbardeiras (Ruscus aculeatus), entre outros. De destacar o aparecimento do Carvalho-português (Quercus faginea) junto às linhas de água, o que revela a influência Atlântica no clima. Aqui desenvolve-se uma densa vegetação ripícola, habitat de diversas espécies de aves e mamíferos. A lontra (Lutra lutra) é o residente de honra.


No topo da serra encontramos as aldeias de Stª Margarida e S.º Francisco. Aqui a paisagem altera-se. Os densos sobreirais transformam-se em Montados mais abertos, surgem pequenos olivais, e nos planos surgem clareiras com rebanhos de ovelhas ou alguma cultura semeada. A primeira característica destas aldeias a que chamamos a atenção é a sua pequena dimensão. É que tradicionalmente o povoamento era disperso. Na serra os únicos terrenos que antigamente tinham ocupação agrícola, eram as pequenas várzeas do fundo dos vales, onde hortas e pomares forneciam as necessidades da casa. A exploração da terra assenta na extracção da cortiça e pecuária.

A LAGOA DE STº ANDRÉ

Localiza-se no Concelho de Santiago do Cacém, entre a Costa de Stº André e o sopé da Serra de Grândola, tendo uma superfície média de 170 ha que pode atingir cerca de 360 ha no Inverno. Trata-se de uma zona húmida costeira de importância nacional oficialmente declarada como "Zona de Protecção Especial" e pertencente quase na totalidade, ao Instituto da Conservação da Natureza. Este sistema lagunar é um importante "reservatório" de diversidade biológica, consequência directa da confluência de meios marinhos, dulçaquícola e terrestre.

É ainda um ponto importante de passagem e nidificação para diversas aves migratórias. 

Na Lagoa de Santo André encontram-se inventariadas 106 espécies de aves aquáticas e 112 espécies de aves terrestres. O Galeirão (Fulica atra), herbívoro mergulhador, é a espécie mais numerosa. A profundidade do corpo central da Lagoa (associada à ausência de marés que impede que os sedimentos fiquem a descoberto) favorece a existência de um elevado número de patos mergulhadores como é o caso do Pato-de-bico-vermelho (Netta rufina) e os Zarros (Aythya sp.). Nas margens superficiais e alagadiças surgem outras espécies, como os patos de superfície (Anas sp.) e as aves limícolas (ordem Charadriiformes), que estão presentes quase todo o ano. Na lagoa já foram observadas 4 das 10 espécies de aves consideradas "em perigo" no Livro Vermelho dos Vertebrados de Portugal: o Abetouro (Botaurus stellaris), a Cegonha-negra (Ciconia nigra), o Caimão (Porphyrio porphyrio) e a Águia-pesqueira (Pandion haliaetus).


A principal actividade económica relacionada com a Lagoa é a pesca tradicional. A pesca incide principalmente sobre a Enguia (Anguilla anguilla), o Linguado (Solea sp.) e o Robalo (Dicentrarchus labrax). A pesca tradicional é feita com nassas, que são redes com armações circulares em forma de funil, por onde o peixe entra e realizando-se deste modo a captura. Todos os anos em Março "a lagoa vai ao mar" num ciclo que se repete, permitindo o renovo das águas e a entrada de peixe "novo". É este trabalho do Homem, que permite que a lagoa não se feche no seu processo natural de assoreamento.Chegados da serra, não existe nada melhor que um recompensador lanche à beira da Lagoa de Stº André, onde recuperamos energias enquanto observamos o recolher das aves aos seus pousos de fim de dia. Bem vindos ao Litoral Alentejano.

Acesso de Lisboa: A2 (Km 101), Saída Grândola; IP8 direcção Sines. Tempo total de viagem, 1h 15 min.

Recomenda-se: Percurso pedestre ou de BTT, com saída de Stª Margarida da Serra.

Mais informações: luisnsilva@mail.telepac.pt

*Fonte :* http://www.naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=10&cid=39476&bl=1&section=1


----------

